# Wonderfest 2010



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Well, it looks like Wonderfest is going to have a Predator theme this year.

Is there anyone planning on going? I plan on it.

http://www.wonderfest.com/news.htm


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Once again, can't. Buying a house. :hat:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I will be there shuttle launch or not. Driving up from Florida and if anyone is looking to share a room I may have a half a room available dependent on the shuttle launch date in mid-May. Only my second and last year's was great so very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! Now I was thinking about starting a thread and ya bet me to it. 
Yep! I'm going. Already got the room reserved for Friday-Monday. Leaving Monday morning. I always do that. :thumbsup:
And I'm looking for a room mate so if anyone needs to split a room - 
Just email at [email protected]

What what kits are you all bringing? I haven't decided yet. 2 months to go! This has been a good year!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## rusty nail (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll be there!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I'll be there! This will be my 12th WF.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i'll be there!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

So what kits are you guys bringing? 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I will be there. I will have my Anigrand Star Destroyer (lighted), NSEA Protector (lighted), Anigrand Medical Frigate, '89 Keaton Batmobile (lighted), and I will bring my SS X-Wing fighter for display. Last year I forgot the battery pack so it was not lit. I can't enter it again because it recieved a Merit award. It will be on the display only table. I rewired it to a power supply.

I am looking for a place to crash on Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, I'll be there! A buddy of mine already booked us a room; we'll be defending our "Iron Modeler" titles we won last year. As for what I'm bringing my bud and I are working on a dio with prehistoric/time shift theme, and I'm trying to finish a figure kit or two.... Frankenstein and Vampirella!

Wonderfest is THE highlight of the year for us, every year. Can't wait!!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Roland said:


> Well, it looks like Wonderfest is going to have a Predator theme this year.
> 
> Is there anyone planning on going? I plan on it.
> 
> http://www.wonderfest.com/news.htm


There are Predator kits? 
I`ll be there in spirit! ......


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I will bring my Moebius Invisible Man and maybe my Monarch Nosferatu. Hardly award worthy at a Wonderfest but still pretty good. I am also starting on a MIM Dracula so if that gets done in time and if it turns our good I will bring that as well. So many models, so little time.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll be there!! I've lost count of the times I've been there- missing the first 3 then the one 2 years ago- been to all the rest!! Lot of great memories!!!
Steve


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

I will be there as well.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Stu Pidasso said:


> I will be there as well.



Cool!
I remember meeting you last year at Griff's suite.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

... and I'll be there with the Griff Suite. Suite reserved and roommates lined up. Ready for some fun!


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Cool, bro. See you then!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Can't make it this year, Leanna Quigley notwithstanding. You guys go and make the rest of us proud!


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Griffworks said:


> ... and I'll be there with the Griff Suite. Suite reserved and roommates lined up. Ready for some fun!


Griff,

What is special about the Griff suite?

It got a couple of mentions already in this thread.

Roland


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Just one of the many room parties that take place at WF.
Lots of people (mostly hardware fans) music, beverages, food, etc.

We usually hit several of them throughout the weekend.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

robiwon said:


> I will be there. I will have my Anigrand Star Destroyer (lighted), NSEA Protector (lighted), Anigrand Medical Frigate, '89 Keaton Batmobile (lighted), and I will bring my SS X-Wing fighter for display. Last year I forgot the battery pack so it was not lit. I can't enter it again because it recieved a Merit award. It will be on the display only table. I rewired it to a power supply.
> 
> I am looking for a place to crash on Friday and Saturday nights.


Robi,
still need a crash site?

I've got some spare room. LMK


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

TAY666 said:


> Just one of the many room parties that take place at WF.
> Lots of people (mostly hardware fans) music, beverages, food, etc.
> 
> We usually hit several of them throughout the weekend.


Oh yeah. I think I went to a couple of those.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hey Trevor - are you going to give me a jump for my jeep this year? BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Roland said:


> Griff,
> 
> What is special about the Griff suite?
> 
> ...


I heard he keeps it stocked with women of dubious virtue and alcohol.....

Chris.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Cool stuff.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Lou! Thanks for the offer but I'm going to crash in Chinxy's room. I'll be making the rounds though!:hat:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

And I'm getting so geared up for this!:thumbsup: Just wished they hadn't changed the hotal so much! The bar sucks!:drunk: And they took away the area next to the pool where we use to get together on Saturday night to build stuff and just pal around. Sad - just sad

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

And don't forget about all the balconies they eliminated.
Weren't you the one with a first floor room last year, and you still couldn't go into the courtyard because they put up the railings, and the landscaping?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> I heard he keeps it stocked with women of doubious virtue and alcohol.....
> 
> Chris.


Doesn't he have a deal going where the first one's free if you're
wearing a Hawaiian shirt?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Don't know about Griff, but that sounds like Ugly Shirt night in the Lizard Lounge.
Unofficial even on Friday night.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a really, really bright silk shirt I bought in St. Thomas a few years ago. Should I bring it?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Is is worse than this shirt?
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2009/peeps06.JPG

Some people really enjoy ugly shirt night.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I sorta started "a" Ugly Shirt Unevent back in '04. My understanding is that some folks used to meet on Friday or Saturday night for an Ugly Shirt sorta thing, but I like to think that I'm the first to make it an Unofficial UnEvent. 

It was my first WonderFest and I had told folks on a couple of forums that if they showed up at the Lounge Friday night at around 4:30pm to look for a guy in an Ugly Shirt, come up to me and introduce yourself and I'd buy you a drink. Had about two dozen takers that night. I had so much fun w/it that I was making that same offer every Friday night that I've been at WonderFest - and even sent money to a good friend of mine to carry on the tradition when I couldn't make it in '06. 

This last year, tho, I gave up when I saw that lounge. I went ahead and went down and only found a couple of folks. I bought them a drink and said "I'm outta here! Come up to The Build or Die! Suite and have some alky-haul that I brought." 

I've got a balcony in the parlor, as well as in each room. That's a part of hte reason I want the suite that I've got reserved - so that anyone who might need to finish and entry Friday night (or Thursday night, as that's when I'll arrive) can do some painting if need be, as well as so any smokers have a place to go w/o having to go allllll the way down to the first floor. No spitting or pouring water/drinks from the balcony, tho!

We'll have a variety of beers, hard liquor, wine, soda's and water, as well as likely have a dozen or three see-gars on the table. Some of us have chipped in in the past and ordered pizza Friday night, too. 

.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Griffworks said:


> We'll have a variety of beers, hard liquor, wine, soda's and water, as well as likely have a dozen or three see-gars on the table. Some of us have chipped in in the past and ordered pizza Friday night, too.
> 
> .


On the see-gars, I have a funny story. Well maybe not. I went to the Carribean in '05. Lots of places to buy real Cuban cigars. On the last day of our cruise, the Captain told us he would meet us at the smoke stack to smoke our cigars as they can't go thru US Customs. The Canadians on the cruise were happy as they are not banned in Canada. That is until the Captain told them they couldn't get them thru Customs to get them *to *Canada! They were up at the smoke stack too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Im goin!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I wont be going and wish could but work always gets in the way.But here's some info thought ya all like to hear!

EarthBound Studios will be at Wonderfest sharing a table with George Stephenson again. I will have the Fly available, hopefully The Blob and plan to have inprogress photos of War of the Colossal Beast pre-paint. George and I have a couple of things planned for the table, so tell everyone to stop by. Mike Maddi will be at the table with his Cyclops and new Mighty Joe Young diorama. Mike was a sculptor on the remake of The Blob, other movies and head of make up on Saturday Night Live for 3 years. Matt Isakson plans to come back again this year. He was dressed up as the Hideous Sun Demon last year and this year will be dressed up as Return of the Fly. Going to be fun.
thanks, Mark


----------



## emsinker (Jun 25, 2008)

I will be there! Ed


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

This will be attendance number 4 for my buddy and I, SO looking forward to it.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

See ya'll there.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Hey guys.
Some new updates on the website
http://www.wonderfest.com/news.htm

Bob and Kathy can't make it this year. 
But Rey Meyers will be there!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hey all - Lou Ferrigno is going to be there too! I haven't talked to him in years!
Now that's cool!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

He is still the best Hulk!!!! Getting closer!!!!!Room is booked for Fri and Sat, now I need to scrape up some money!!!!!
Steve


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm there this year as a DEALER! I have a table against the wall in the little extension where they usually sit the guests at the far wall. I am selling all kinds of odds and ends from anime to Batman to Thunderbirds and everything in between! Stop by and visit!
Gary:wave:


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

Spindrift, 

How do you know where your table is positioned? I can't find any info on the site about it.

Been like 13 years since I've been there...


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I checked with the folks at Wonderfest and asked, they kindly gave me a table chart and where I was, just me. Gary:wave:


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I've got a room and planning on it, but my regular ride isn't coming this year. Anyone from the Atlanta, GA area looking for a rideshare? Or anyone passing through Atlanta care to pick up a hitch hiker? 
AT


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

A Taylor said:


> I've got a room and planning on it, but my regular ride isn't coming this year. Anyone from the Atlanta, GA area looking for a rideshare? Or anyone passing through Atlanta care to pick up a hitch hiker?
> AT


I am coming up from Florida and passing through Atlanta Thursday morning on the way.

I sent you a PM.

Bob Koenn


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

A Taylor said:


> I've got a room and planning on it, but my regular ride isn't coming this year. Anyone from the Atlanta, GA area looking for a rideshare? Or anyone passing through Atlanta care to pick up a hitch hiker?
> AT


We're leaving from Atlanta, but I think we'll be packed to the rafters with kits...if something changes I'll let you know.

-J


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll be there, # 12 for me as well--wouldn't miss it :thumbsup:


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

FairbanxModels said:


> We're leaving from Atlanta, but I think we'll be packed to the rafters with kits...if something changes I'll let you know.
> 
> -J


Doug? When did you move to Atlanta?


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

A Taylor said:


> Doug? When did you move to Atlanta?


Nope, this is Jason. I used to work for Doug in the shop, and did the initial designs for the Monster Mates that Jim Fawkes sculpted. I moved down here from Michigan Five years ago. 

Doug still lives up in Michigan. He's working and living a quiet life away from the craziness of slinging resin... but I opened back up with his blessing. I talk to him often.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

A Taylor,

Did you get my PM about coming through Atlanta on Thursday morning? Don't know if you are still looking for a ride or if our separate schedules would work but I don't mind a rider to split the fuel bill. Let me know.

Bob Koenn
Merritt Island, FL


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Got it, thanks! Sent you a PM back.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Jason,
Cool, we should grab lunch at some point. Give me a shout.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

what is the name of the hotel across the street? Saturday night rooms at the Crowne are sold out!
Gary


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Are you sure they are sold out?
Did you call, or check on the internet?


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Yep I called and checked the website! My fault for waiting...now what is the hotel across the street ? I think I recall someone said Howard Johnson's??
Gary:wave:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

PLUS- I will be having dirt cheap sale kits at my table.....look for me...lots of variety all at reasonable prices, plus some nifty rare stuff. I will bring some kits to the "pool party(my first)" this year!
Gary


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

For a guy who hasn't been there for some years, what are some events/bashes/workshops I should be checking out? I haven't gotten any info regarding dealer stuff.

Ready to meet a ton of folks. Looking forward to it.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

There is a list of the official events on the WF website.
http://www.wonderfest.com/activities.html

Once you get to the show and start socializing, I am sure you will hear about any unofficial events.

One thing I still haven't found out about yet, is if they will be opening the contest room up on Saturday night again.
The past few years (other than '08 when it was at the convention center) they have opened the contest room up for an hour or so after the judging is done.
This is a great time to get in an check out the entries when the crowds aren't so bad.
And for most of the dealers, this is their only chance to check out the entries as they are tied to their tables most of the weekend.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

spindrift said:


> PLUS- I will be having dirt cheap sale kits at my table.....look for me...lots of variety all at reasonable prices, plus some nifty rare stuff. I will bring some kits to the "pool party(my first)" this year!
> Gary


wheres your table going to be in the dealers room? will there be a sign with a name?


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Table #51 I will have a sign there- it is in that small wing off the main room.
I will have some sort of sign saying SPINDRIFT there...drop by!
Gary:wave:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

The dealers list for Wonderfest is up now. Quite a few there which is great.

http://www.wonderfest.com/dealerlist.html


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Also, remember, that isn't all the dealers.
they only list the dealer that paid for the table(s).
Anyone sharing a table with them, is not listed.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Shamelessly plugging myself here...I will be bringing along with a hundred or two other things a prebuilt Bandai NX 01 and ENTERPRISE D. All built ready to display...any interest in these?
Gary:wave:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hi guys! Just wanted to post this message! My roommate can't make it to Wonderfest so I would like to ask if anyone would like to split the room for the weekend? 
Just trying to save on costs! And I will be there on Thursday so if anyone is arriving early! No problem, got the room. 
If not then I got to come up with $400 bucks! Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday! WOW am I crazy! :drunk:

Chinxy!


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

Forgot if I had posted it here or not, but...

Just a heads-up, I posted some coupons for Wonderfest on the Fairbanx Models Facebook Page.

Become a fan of Fairbanx on FB to get some killer discounts on our kits at the show.

I hope to meet some of you all there.

Happy Modeling,
Jason


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Ya!!!! :tongue: We got one week to Wonderfest!!! Are ya ready?

I am I hope!

See you all there! I'm going to get in on Thursday night so I can be in the Kitbuilders class on Friday! :thumbsup:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Gonna be a long week!!! Cant wait! I'll be rolling in Friday evening sometime.
Steve


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll be there on Thursday early evening for Kitbuilders U myself. It is going to be a long couple of days of driving up from central Florida but well worth it. Looking forward to a great weekend, see you all there.

Bob


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

not ready, plugging away on 3 kits!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The Suite of the Livind Dead™ shall be occupied starting Thursday afternoon thru Monday morning. Roommates lined up, my co-rider will be up here early-early Thursday morning with all of us stuff to load up in the vee-hickle and we should be there around 1pm-ish.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like you guys are gonna have a blast...wish I could Join you...Next year for sure...:thumbsup:
...So who is going to be the Wonderfest Roving Reporter?...and send all us poor saps (stuck in our corners of the planet) all the latest info and pictures??? via the internet and of course HobbyTalk... Who? ...Who?...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

I'll be there also


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I'm taking my new Canon PowerShot SX120 camera! :thumbsup:
Going to take lots of Pictures!!!! Then I'll put them on a CD and send Chris in Aus a CD so he can see some of the stuff there!:hat:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Chinxy!! That'd be fantastic!!
I've got a mate that's going and if Monarchs Sinbad kit's released I'll have it in my hands in a few weeks. I'm so, so looking forward to this one!!!!!!!!!
I wonder if Moebius are gonna have any exclusives?....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Denis is right.... we definitely need someone there who can send us up to the minute info on what's new and how the party's progressing.
We've all recieved info here a few days after the fact but it'd be great if we had it almost straight away. It'd almost be like being there....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah :thumbsup:Take lots of pictures of Monarchs' table Please... also Moebius...they are going to reveal the new Dracula Sculpt!!!....ohh and Atlantis....Sombody stop me...
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Its official. I cant go. DRAT! The wife got a good job offer, (yeah!) but she doent start for a couple of weeks. And money is just to tight right now. I've been to all of them so far. I hate to miss this one, but ohh well..


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK -OK -OK Lots of Pictures on all the tables! I'll start taking from Thursday night till Monday morning!

I'll make the CD and make it availible to everyone. If everyone agree's I'll offer it for $5 to cover cost of the CD and mailing it. If anyone wants a CD just email me at [email protected] with your mailing address for me to mail it to. I did this back in 2003 or 04 and it turned to out to be a big request back then.

Only two days now!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Oh Otto, that sucks! I'm going to miss those horns!!!!!!!!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chinxy said:


> OK -OK -OK Lots of Pictures on all the tables! I'll start taking from Thursday night till Monday morning!
> 
> I'll make the CD and make it availible to everyone. If everyone agree's I'll offer it for $5 to cover cost of the CD and mailing it. If anyone wants a CD just email me at [email protected] with your mailing address for me to mail it to. I did this back in 2003 or 04 and it turned to out to be a big request back then.
> 
> ...


Cool.... I'm in ....email sent...Thanks Chinxy :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

22 hours from now I should be on the road w/Jay Barnes, headin' to Louisville! ETA is roughly 1pm. The Suite of the Living Dead should already be occupied by that time, as JimNCC-1701A is supposed to arrive around 11am from New Zealand. 

See ya'll in a few! :wave:

.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I am at work now but hitting the road at noon EST. I am coming from Merritt Island, FL alone this year due to STS-132 shuttle launch tying my wife up. My goal is to get through Atlanta by early evening tonight, missing the rush hour traffic, and stop a bit north for the night. Then I should hit Louisville late in the afternoon on Thursday to prepare for Kitbuilders U on Friday at 8 AM. Going to be a great weekend to make up for a miserable, long drive. My MIM Dracula and Phantom were completed to about 95% but will have to be entered that way as I just simply ran out of time getting everything done and ready to go. I even took a day of leave yesterday to get ready and get those two kits this far along.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey rkoenn, would you mind swinging by my place on the way... it's just a little North -west of you...Thanks man...I'll be waiting on the corner wearing my ugliest Hawaiian shirt...
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Hey rkoenn, would you mind swinging by my place on the way... it's just a little North -west of you...Thanks man...I'll be waiting on the corner wearing my ugliest Hawaiian shirt...
> Mcdee


I refuse to pick up anyone in an ugly Hawaiian shirt! You'll just have to find another ride.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmmm, then I guess picking up Chris (Auroranut) after getting me, would be right out of the question...
Have a Great time at Wonderfest :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I leave tomorrow morning 5:30am SHARP!!!!!!!!!! It's about a 8/9 hour drive! So I should arrive around 2 or 3 pm.

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Hmmmm, then I guess picking up Chris (Auroranut) after getting me, would be right out of the question...
> Have a Great time at Wonderfest :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


When I win the lottery Denis, we are so gonna go to WF and spend a bucketload of cash!!.......my treat.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You're on Mate!!! :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Only a couple days to go!!! cant wait - I'll be leaving Friday around noon!
Steve


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I'm leaving in just under 24 hours.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Just curious if anyone knows if Chris White is attending WF this year?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have arrived. Total driving time of 14 hours split between 2 days. Not a bad trip overall and only one hiccup on I-24 this morning in a small section of GA where they were trimming trees and stopping all traffic on the interstate. Rest of the trip, even Atlanta last night about 7 PM, was easy going. The roads seem less crowded than most of my recent trips up to Atlanta. Must be fuel cost and the economy.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

DoctorG said:


> Just curious if anyone knows if Chris White is attending WF this year?


 No Doc he's not.I talked with him eailier and he said he couldn't make it.As I cant and Hooty cant.But by gum we'll be there next year.Have a great time.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

HARRY said:


> No Doc he's not.I talked with him eailier and he said he couldn't make it.As I cant and Hooty cant.But by gum we'll be there next year.Have a great time.


Thanks for letting me know Harry. I'm sorry to hear that Chris, Hooty and you won't be at the show--it's always nice to catch-up with you all!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

only 17 hours till tom and i hit the road... I-75 S specifically.... on our way there! 

i am so psyched!!!!


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I'll see you guys around noon-ish Friday. Just look for the guy with either a Marvel superheroes shirt or Star Wars shirt or ILM shirt...LOL you'll be able to find me cause no one will wear those shirts! LOL.
Gary:wave:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

HARRY said:


> No Doc he's not.I talked with him eailier and he said he couldn't make it.As I cant and Hooty cant.But by gum we'll be there next year.Have a great time.


Oh, that's a bummer.
Not too many of the group left that was going back in PLs hey-day.
I always look forward to chatting with you guys over the weekend.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Finally got here around 4pm and arriving with a dead battery and a busted windshield. Truck through a BIG rock! Good thing I have insurance. Also picked up a new battery. So I'm good now!:thumbsup:And I've already started taking pictures! SWEET!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

rkoenn said:


> I have arrived. Total driving time of 14 hours split between 2 days. Not a bad trip overall and only one hiccup on I-24 this morning in a small section of GA where they were trimming trees and stopping all traffic on the interstate. Rest of the trip, even Atlanta last night about 7 PM, was easy going. The roads seem less crowded than most of my recent trips up to Atlanta. Must be fuel cost and the economy.


Hmmm....I've been standing on the corner all night...guess you must have missed me.... (grumbles to self...kicks dirt...heads home to change Ugly Hawaiian shirt...)
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Whoa....got awful quiet in here ......
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - it's 7am and I just got breakfast. I was walking down the hall and a guy had a marvel t-shirt. But it wasn't you Rkoenn. So where are you? Anyway - got about 45 min. before the class starts. I think it starts at 8am. 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote: "Whoa....got awful quiet in here...."

They're all probably stunned by the thought of you standing on a street corner taking off your shirt......:drunk:
Did you get any propositions????

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Quote: "Whoa....got awful quiet in here...."
> 
> They're all probably stunned by the thought of you standing on a street corner taking off your shirt......:drunk:
> Did you get any propositions????
> ...


...a few....unfortunately none of them had anything to do with Wonderfest...
Mcdee


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

HEY, ROVING CORRESPONDANTS!!!! Anything exciting to report to those of us still stuck in our jobsites and cubicles?
Anything new Irwin Allen or Star Trek-related being released for 2011?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*Monarch Mystery Kits*

If your at the WF please do us all a huge favor & tell us what the mystery kits are.
Thanks & have fun.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Mars needs INFO! and...pics please


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

And try & not touch yourself while your there!! lol


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

bizzarobrian said:


> And try & not touch yourself while your there!! lol


Ah go ahead ...Just PLEASE someone....anyone....NEWS!!!!!! Please,Please,Please:drunk::drunk::drunk:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Denis- do you have a feeling of deja vous?
I'm wondering where the pics are too.....
Any idea of what Monarchs new kits are gonna be yet? I bet there's more than a few that know now....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well if they do...They're keeping it a secret from us Man!!!...Hoping for some News tonight!!!:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

It`s a conspiracy planned by Scott!! Each gets a free kit to shut their yappers!! lol Damn you all to hell Scott!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Well if they do...They're keeping it a secret from us Man!!!...Hoping for some News tonight!!!:thumbsup:
> Denis


I should start getting emails with attachments tonight mate. Ed's going to WF on Sunday morning (US time) so hopefully if we don't see pics soon we'll have some tonight:thumbsup:.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The first one to post pictures of Monarch, Moebius,Atlantis or Polar Lights/Round 2 Models Tables....Wins!
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I didn't know they made tables......

Chris.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK guys! There are some great things happening here! :thumbsup:
So far I have 260 pics and I'll get more tomorrow! I'll do the model contest tomorrow! Lot's there! Got pic's of Moebius, Round2, Monarch and more! LOTS!!!!!!!!!!
And I've spent the money too! I picked up The Thing from Another World for $190. Picked up a new badger Velocity airbrush! Can now do thin lines. Got the Aurora Doc. DVD with limited edition model. Florescent green Frankenstein.

So I will be busy with making that CD but so far only one person ask for it. 

Sinbad come out in 30 days, I got pics. Ghost of Castle Mare in 60 days from Monarch - he told me.

Met lots of people.

James Karen is great too!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> I didn't know they made tables......
> 
> Chris.




WHY I OUGHTTA....








Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmmmm.....banana cream........

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chinxy said:


> OK guys! There are some great things happening here! :thumbsup:
> So far I have 260 pics and I'll get more tomorrow! I'll do the model contest tomorrow! Lot's there! Got pic's of Moebius, Round2, Monarch and more! LOTS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


...and that was me Chinxy :thumbsup: can't wait to get a copy of this:thumbsup:...I'm sure more guys here will want a copy also...
What kits were on Monarchs' table???
Mcdee


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Chinxy said:


> OK guys!
> 
> Sinbad come out in 30 days, I got pics. Ghost of Castle Mare in 60 days from Monarch - he told me.
> 
> ...


Sinbad in 30 days? What happened?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

louspal said:


> Sinbad in 30 days? What happened?


I was with the impression he was releasing it at Wonderfest
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Chinxy said:


> Sinbad come out in 30 days, I got pics. Ghost of Castle Mare in 60 days from Monarch - he told me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exsqueeze me??? :freak:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

All the hype and another letdown...ah well...patience is a vertue! :thumbsup:

I for one can't believe how little has been posted from those lucky enough to be there at Wonderfest! I guess ther'e all having such a great time we have been forgotten here at HobbyTalk! Lol! If I was there I would probably do the same! Lol! Again..patience is a vertue! 

Please!!!! Someone post Moebius Dracula pics!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You know I'm in for a copy Chinxy!!
This is cool!!

Chris.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah really! I have a friend there that was suppose to get back to me yesterday & tell me what the Monarch kits are.Still nuttin!!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Pitty there was no live video streamin from the wondefest!!..thought they might have had a web cam type thing up to show us that never got there...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got an email from Scott from Wonderfest...check out the Cool News Thread!


Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

louspal said:


> Sinbad in 30 days? What happened?


Scott just told me they would be in Toronto on June 2...
He said he had expected them 2 weeks ago but they got delayed 30 days...They exist... and were just delayed in transit, so 2 weeks away, and the Ghost is slated for arrival Aug 2,2010
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - I was just talking to Monarch. This is coming from the owner of Monarch! He said - Blame China - they are in transit. They are just delayed! But they are COMING! Just wait a little bit longer! But I did get some really good pic's.:thumbsup: 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool Chinxy:thumbsup:... can't wait to see your pictures and get my copy of your WONDERFEST 2010 Dvd or cd rom (you know that shiney thing) with all those cool pictures:thumbsup:...
BTW Great News!!
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Please!!!! Someone post Moebius Dracula pics!


Here's a cool shot by rkoenn









Nicest Dracula sculpt I've ever seen:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Kinda sucks he`s looking down.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - just a quick note! Yes, Rusty Nails is our big winner! :thumbsup: He did really good! Got Silver and Gold big time!!!!:wave:

I only got a merit for my dino. Found a bad running red on the Mutant shoulder. Don't know how I missed that one??????? I know it wasn't there last week cause I won at IPMS but it is there now! So I'm really mad at myself for missing that Friday night! Oh well!

More later!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

So much for voting at WF on which kit should get done first.The Colossal Beast hasn`t even been sculpted yet.The other wins by a landslide.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for keeping us posted Chinxy! You da man!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Had an AWESOME time, as always. In fact, I daresay this was my best WonderFest _ever_! 

Ev-_er_! 

Here are some pics from a friend of mine, Godfather: http://www.fpkclub.com/Modelshowpics/photo_gallery_WF2010.htm

Rusty and I were talkin' and we might well try and drive up together next year. Should be a fun trip up and back, methinks! Rusty's a Heck of a great guy! 

.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I am back from the fest as well and can agree with Griff that it was once again a great time. This was my second fest and first time I entered the contest. I got three Merit awards for my Witch, MIM Box Art Phantom of the Opera, and my Moebius Frankenstein. I also got a third place award for my Moebius Invisible Man validating my personal belief it is the best of my completed models. The awards were nice as they gave out multiple awards at each level for all models considered of a caliber significant enough to deserve an award. There were a large number of bronze medals for all the categories and also multiple silver and gold awards as well. That is a great way to show all the deserving modelers that they have done a great job. Hopefully I can make it back again next year although the drive up and back from central Florida is a bit of a bear, particularly when doing it alone as I did this year. At least I had good roads and maintained 80 mph for most of the trip.

Bob


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

rkoenn said:


> Hopefully I can make it back again next year although the drive up and back from central Florida is a bit of a bear, particularly when doing it alone as I did this year. At least I had good roads and maintained 80 mph for most of the trip.


 I hear ya. Was my first time making the trip to Wonderfest, driving alone from St. Pete. That last hour on the road was a bear. Made better time coming back, though... probably because I didn't have to keep checking directions.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! Another wonderfest has come and gone! Had a good time with everyone. Well I learned that I need a lot of practice on airbrushing. And guess what?????????????? While I was in the Kitbuilders U. airbrushing class that I was learning a lot and that I HAVE a lot to learn. Dan was very good teaching the class. He kept saying to me - Chinxy, it's like your painting a barn. TOO MUCH!:drunk: So I will practice. And guess what? I bought the badger Velocity and I REALLY like it!!!:thumbsup: This airbrush can do very fine lines. My Iwata can't do what it does. So I now own 2 airbrushes. LOTS to learn with this new one. Barb only charged me $75 for it too. NICE!:thumbsup: 
Well I can't beleive that I spent the $600 there on stuff. I will post a picture of everything tonight. I placed everything on the bed and took a pic. I like this new cannon powershot 120 camera. By the way - everyone how wants a cd - I will have them by Friday. I have around 500 pic's. And I will caterized everything on the Cd and make a presintation of them. 

So I also picked up the Thing from Another World!:tongue: for $190 and that was my big $ buy! 
OK - I'll post more later! Got to hit the road.

Chinxy!:dude: 



Just wish my mutant had made it.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm glad you had a good time at WF Chinxy.
Sorry about your Mutant not getting up mate. I know how much work you put into it and to have an unseen flaw show up at the last second can be heartbreaking- I know. It's happened to me more than once.
Over here if a model doesn't place it can be re-entered next year. Do you get a second chance in the US comps?
Congrats on the merit for you dino kit! :thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Chinxy,
I saw your Mutant and took several pics of it. I thought you did a great job on it. I didnt notice the flaw myself. Was great to see one in person!!!
Rkoenn,
Saw your Witch and MIM Phantom, not sure which Franky was yours - you did a great job as well!!
I was impressed by all the model entries- someday Ill enter some of mine.
I dropped around $400 in the dealers room - coulda went much higher but had to save some for a trip to Florida in June.
Steve


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Had a blast at WF.
Saw lots of great people that I enjoy talking to and hanging around with.
Most of us talked about the other cool people we missed that couldn't make it this year.

Came away with a decent pile of resin.
Both Moebuis Conan kits.
A resin Sleestack
Graveyard Scenes, The Girl and Vampire Bride (with base)

Entered 8 kits in the contest.
Earned a merit for the Breakfast is Tiffany that I have been slaving away on for months now.
The irony is, I got a silver for my little resin Minya that took me a total of about 2 weeks to do.
I was blown away. Never got a medal at WF before, only merits.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Congrat's, Trevor. They were all great models. Shame that Breakfast is Tiffany didn't get at least a Bronze. 

.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I'm cool with the Merit.
Looking at it objectively, I would say it was warranted.

And what happened to you Sunday night?
We showed up at the suite around midnight, and you were already in bed!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, sorry about that Trevor. I was feeling pretty poorly - and I only had a single beer, so it wasn't from booze - and held out for a bit. I finally went to bed right about midnight, so just missed you guys.... 

.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

No problem.
We still had fun hanging with Jimmy and the others.

We were actually up in your suite when we missed the group photo we usually get in on every year.
Didn't realize they were going to clear the hotel bar at midnight instead of 1 AM.
Photo usually happens shortly after they kick everyone out of the bar.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Were there any Fest kit exclusives this year?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

yes, 1/72 a wing from SSM and a 350th Blockade runner from SSM woot!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

TAY666 said:


> Entered 8 kits in the contest.
> Earned a merit for the Breakfast is Tiffany that I have been slaving away on for months now.
> The irony is, I got a silver for my little resin Minya that took me a total of about 2 weeks to do.
> I was blown away. Never got a medal at WF before, only merits.



Thought you might want to see the pics.


----------

